# Sticky  Farmland Value Guide



## Vol

AgNews provides with this useful guide for getting rough estimates across the country....of course, there will be differences in every area, but this guide is will give you a GENERAL idea of values. A lot of information here.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/land/farmland_value_guide.aspx


----------



## deadmoose

Fitting. The green map was made by the government (USDA). Does anyone else have an issue telling which shade of green each state is?


----------



## Swv.farmer

Those maps must be a average because around here it will appraise at 3000. A acre but you will have to give 5000. If you can drive a tractor across it little lone plow it.


----------



## Hugh

Here in Western Montana, you're gonna need to add a couple of zeros + 20% for irrigated land. Where they get those numbers is not from the universe I know and live in...


----------

